

Japan's groundbreaking bullet train is 50 years old - anigbrowl
http://www.businessinsider.com/shinkansen-bullet-train-now-50-years-old-2014-10?op=1

======
shortsightedsid
That's pretty cool. I had a chance to travel on the Shinkansen from Osaka to
Tokyo last year. It was in the evening and so I couldn't see Mt. Fuji or
anything. But it was just incredible esp. the part where the train bends like
a bike to take corners.

